# Another casting session with Mr. Tommy Farmer



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, I did not get to spend 4 hours with Mr. Farmer today, but the hour I got to spend with him was well worth the trip and investment. My first cast was 220 feet. After my fist cast, tommy asked me to try a different form of casting. I followed his recommendations, and the next cast was 298 feet. 78 feet advancement with the same spinning reel/rod combo was crazy to me, but i did it. We cast a few more times, but my line release technique is not the greatest so i threw a few foul casts, but they were still longer than my initial cast. We talked about everything from knots,fishing line,rods,reels and fish and he gave me a lot of good information to use for my next trip to the beach. If anyone is serious about learning the proper way to cast and have fun doing it without the pressure of being judged or need some serious hands-on training, give Tommy a try. you will not regret it!! Thanks again, Tommy!!

James Webster


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

James,

It was great to work with you. James has only been surf fishing for a short time, so it was kinda like getting to work with a blank canvas!! No bad habits to try and correct. He soaked up the info like a sponge and was soon hitting long (after a bit of directional work) and straight casts. It was very cool to watch his face just light up in amazement when he put real power into the cast and it flew way past his baseline flag.



Great job James.

Tommy


----------



## Carolinadyrty (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow, that's great I am also new to surf fishing and could use similar help. I'm not sure how far I was casting last summer when I first started but 200' sounds about right. Where are you located at tommy? How could i procure your services? Im going to be headed to the coast in about two weeks. Trying to take my game to the next level this year.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Near Wilmington NC. Rates are 50.00 per hr or 4 hrs for 150.00.

I can help you.

Tommy


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

Carolina, it will be money very well spent, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## mrose (Jan 7, 2014)

Tommy,
Is that 50.00 hour per person? I'll have a group of 4 in desire need of casting instruction.

Mike


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mike,

For a group of 4 it would run 250.00 total for a 4 hour session. It really turns into more of a seminar than a private lesson, much like the Shannon, Hayden and Tian last week.

Let me know.

Tommy


----------



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

Learning that one advantage of the seminar approach is you get to learn from each other's mistakes. The correction tips that Tommy gave each of us are replaying in my head over past 10 days. I shortened my drop today and it helped get me over the 500' mark this morning. Hit 504ft for a new personal best.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Shannon,

Looks like the distance bug has you in its teeth. 

Run fast and far or risk being pulled into the dark side. Chasing distance is as addictive as fishing, maybe more so.

Very well done.



Tommy


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

Carolina,
you will learn and have fun at the same time. I assure you that you won't be disappointed with the seminar and the results.


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

shughes said:


> Learning that one advantage of the seminar approach is you get to learn from each other's mistakes. The correction tips that Tommy gave each of us are replaying in my head over past 10 days. I shortened my drop today and it helped get me over the 500' mark this morning. Hit 504ft for a new personal best.


wow. good stuff. i hope to be in that range soon!! congrats!


----------

